# Reptile Park - Germany, February 2019



## B W T (Jun 17, 2019)

This place, already before people abandoned it, was unique in all of Germany. Until only a few years ago, reptiles from the whole world could be visited here. Especially a variety of crocodiles were making people from the whole region come to this small-sized tropical hall. While you can only find dead plants today, in the past you were able to see animals in every corner of this jungle.


Crocoland #02 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

The idea for this reptile house came from a veterinarian and conservationist who wanted to share his vision with the world: It should be made possible to experience behavior and living of crocodiles and other beasts in their natural habitat closely. Together with friends and family he was reshaping former greenhouses in a way that animals could live here and be visited. In late 2011, the place was opened to the public and seen as addition to the zoo not far away from this building.


Realm by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Around 70 animals of ten species were living here in the past. Including various species of crocodiles, but also snakes, lizards and giant spiders. At first, this place was a rescue center for animals which were seized by customs or which simply grew too big for their former holders.


In The Jungle by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

The range of reptiles was living in the tightest of spaces. Often the animals were simply stacking. From time to time this was criticized by visitors. Since the reptiles were growing all the time, they needed more and more space to live.


Crocoland #04 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Those reptiles need tropical climate to feel at home. Since the hall had to be over 30°C warm over the whole year, immense heating costs were the consequence. But that couldn’t be covered with the admission fee or donations. There also weren’t any subsidies. And yet, the building complex was even planned to be extended from time to time in order to make more room for the animals. But this never happened. Due to the enormous expenses the reptile house had to close down in 2017. All the animals found a new home. Since then the hall has been rotting away and nearly all the plants have withered now.


Tropical Hall by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

If you want to see more of this unique abandoned structure make sure to watch this documentary. As a neat bonus we're exploring an old prison in this video:


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 18, 2019)

Conservation at its worst, thank goodness it failed and shut down! Wild animals do not live in an environment that has the smell and noise of human beings all around area. I only see greed and lining one's pockets in places like this. Not to envision the vast running costs involved in trying to recreate the creatures natural habitat indicates a complete lack of understanding. As I said - Thank goodness it shut.


----------

